# Portuguese Language Classes for Immigrants?



## pintarroxo (Jun 15, 2012)

I've heard there might be free Portuguese language classes available for immigrants, but one must sign up via the government. Does anyone know about this - what are the requirements, where and how to register?

I'm looking to study Portuguese in Lisboa, but any experience with this would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Every Camara has to run classes but it all depends on numbers and generally it's one class regardless of ability, Lisboa I'm sure will be different start your search at cm-lisboa.pt op


----------



## pintarroxo (Jun 15, 2012)

thanks canoeman! 

now, if i could only read the website 

j/k it's a good lead, i appreciated it!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

see post in stickies above on how to translate web sites


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

pintarroxo said:


> thanks canoeman!
> 
> now, if i could only read the website
> 
> j/k it's a good lead, i appreciated it!


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...w-translate-web-pages-portuguese-english.html


----------



## pintarroxo (Jun 15, 2012)

thanks for the tip! but a question...

i started to install the translate thing, but a pop-up said that it would access "my data on all websites" as well as my tabs and browsing activity.

does anyone know exactly what this means? at first glance it doesn't look like something i'd want to happen!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

pintarroxo said:


> thanks for the tip! but a question...
> 
> i started to install the translate thing, but a pop-up said that it would access "my data on all websites" as well as my tabs and browsing activity.
> 
> does anyone know exactly what this means? at first glance it doesn't look like something i'd want to happen!


Just means that if you go to a website other than one in English it will offer you the opportunity to use the translation service


----------



## Agne26 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello,

I am lithuanian girl and planning to move to Porto city. Could you please help me, if I have any opportunities to learn portuguese language as an immigrant? are there free language courses? Thank you. Will be waiting for an answer.


----------

